# Fritzbox: Domainendungen sperren



## Georgler (17. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fritzbox 7490 und würde gerne ganze Domainendungen sperren.
Ich habe es schon eingerichtet, dass einzelne Webseiten gesperrt sind, bspw. Phishing-Domains oder evtl. illegale Streaming- und Downloadportale.

Nun habe ich aber nicht herausgefunden, ob man auch ganze Domainendungen, wie .ph oder .ch sperren kann.

Ich habe bereits ausprobiert folgendes in die URL-Liste einzutragen: ".ph" und "*.ph".

Ist mein Vorhaben überhaupt möglich?

MfG
Georg


----------



## Brehministrator (17. November 2015)

Selbst wenn es geht: Es ist relativ einfach, einen Web-Proxy zu finden, wo man die gewünschte Ziel-URL in ein Eingabefeld eingibt, und die lokal abgerufene Adresse dann keinen Hinweis mehr darauf offenbart, welche Webseite in Wirklichkeit angezeigt wird. So haben wir vor 15 Jahren zu Schulzeiten bereits die Domain-Sperrliste unserer Schule überlistet


----------



## jan455 (19. November 2015)

Du kannst bei der Fritzbox doch auch die Kindersicherung einschalten, und dann den Jugendschutzfilter draufballern, damit entfällt schonmal ein Großteil der Endungen in Sachen illegaler Webseiten ^^


----------

